# Krone Mower Conditioners



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Read a lot of good things about Krone tedders and rotary rakes.

What about their pull behind mower conditioners? The 2801 CV is of interest. 2 pt hitch and "Y" shaped conditioning impellers.

How do these Krone mower conditioner stack up against New Holland, Deere, etc.?

Here is a Krone website link: http://www.krone-northamerica.com/english/krone-produkte/disc-mowers/pull-type-mowers-easycut/easycut-2801-cv-2800-cri-3200-cv-3201-cv-3200-cri-3600-cv/

Just curious if anyone had any experiences with these machines.

Thanks!
Bill


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Found this video on the Krone trailed mower conditioners....


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Id like to have one......


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I keep throwing around the idea of retiring the 499 and buying a discbine. Anyone know if Krone offers rubber on rubber conditioning?


----------



## Brncntry112 (Jun 8, 2015)

I'd love to hear what everyone thinks of them as well. Like you said, I hear so much about Krone rotary rakes and tedders, but very little about their MoCo's. I'm thinking of updating from my Kuhn FC302, which has been a solid machine, but there is virtually nothing the same on the new Kuhn machines as my old one. So I'm at square one as to what to buy. I don't know of anyone who has a Krone in my area. Vermeer seems worth checking out. I looked at a NH H7330 last week. It didn't look as well built as my Kuhn.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

While you're looking at Northern European machines, Look at Pottinger, too.
I have one now and it's solidly built. Made in Austria.
Serious cutterbar.


----------



## 506 (Mar 22, 2016)

Hey Bill, you beat me to the question. I currently run a Krone AM243 3pt mount cutter. I am well pleased with it. I upgraded tractors last year and the 243 is a bit too small now. I contacted my Krone dealer 2 weeks ago about a mo co. He suggested the 3201 CV for my 85 hp tractor. He's trying to line one up for me to field trial this Friday. I hope I get the chance to try is as "the boss" has approved a new mo-co purchase in 2017.

Stack - Krone does offer polyurethane coated chevron rollers.


----------



## hay-man (Oct 6, 2012)

I'm on 2nd year with a Krone 3200 CV, It has the flail type conditioner. Very impressed with it so far! Cuts extremely clean, speeds up dry down, is well built and easy to maintain. 
I pull it with a New Holland ts 110, 90 hp pto. I keep the flail chute tightened down right to the point where the flails almost make contact with it. In very heavy hay (3ton/acre) I have to slow down a little, most times run around 8-9 mph. 
I purchased the wide spread kit which is a set of baffles that go in the back to spread the hay out wide. Does a very good job. 
Wish it had a truck hitch built in for road towing, plan to build an adapter soon.


----------



## 506 (Mar 22, 2016)

Hay-Man --- what type of grass are you cutting with that 3200 and what kind dry down improvement are you seeing with it? The unit you have sounds like the unit my dealer was/is talking about. You're not that far from me so your experience is very relevant to what I might see in terms of performance.

Also - where'd you buy your unit? You can PM that to me if you wish to keep dealer names out of the public discussion. My dealer has limited supply of equipment so I'm looking for alternatives and options.

THANKS!


----------



## hay-man (Oct 6, 2012)

I bought it for Tifton 85, in most cases it takes me from 4 days to cure down to 3. I was previously running a Kuhn Gmd800 which is just a straight disc cutter, no conditioner. Without conditioning if I baled on day 3 I would get some dusty bales from stem moisture. Since running the Krone I haven't had any problems with dusty bales. 
I don't use preservatives, and I don't have moisture meters. I just use the twist method and humidity gauge. 
I bought it from Trinity Valley Tractor in Dayton, TX. They have good stock and best price at the time. Also good people highly recommend them!


----------



## slvr98svt (Jan 18, 2011)

I purchased a new 3210CV this year. Only used it on 40 of my roughest acres so far. Replaced an AMT323CV (same machine but drawbar hitch, and before the safe cut hubs came out)

Overall I love having the 2-point hook-up/center pull, way easier and faster to make it to the end and turn 180 and head back down. I was cutting some older patches of timothy, nothing to crazy thick went about 1.5T/ac but I was going as fast as I could go and stay in the seat. Roughly 5mph. I am waiting to try it out on my good fields that have Teff and Sorghum/Sudan planted in them. That will be the real test.

I also pull it with a TS110A.


----------



## 506 (Mar 22, 2016)

Thanks Hay-Man.

I talked to the area rep for Krone a couple of nights ago. He advised to expect a dry down rate improvement on the order of what you report.

Unfortunately for me there are no cutters available to test tomorrow. So, it looks like I am going to have to wait until next spring to test a new cutter.


----------



## hay-man (Oct 6, 2012)

506, what are you cutting and what are you currently using? I think Coufal Prater in Navasota might have some Krones in stock.


----------

